# ViP622 - L6.31 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version begin spooling for all 622:

```
23:24:54 12/01/10 
PID=08B1h
 DownloadID: 76KC
 Upgrading FW:
 L631:'AAA1'-'EMA0','L040'-'L630','XAA1'-'XMA0','X040'-'X630'
 L631:'AAA1'-'EMA0','L040'-'L630','XAA1'-'XMA0','X040'-'X630'
 New FW: 'L631'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

L6.31 was on my 622 this morning. Haven't done any testing yet but I never had the side by side PIP problem that others have discussed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Side By Side PIP is not fixed cannot access it by pressing the Position button.

When I select TV Shows in Dish On Demand,Most Popular,select Done,it automatically goes to Search TV Shows.It did not do that before L631.

Had to do a Power button reset to reconnect to Dish On Demand.

Extended Guide with Picture barely shows the last channel(number 7) when paging up or down so it's of no use to me to try and use that Extended Guide with Picture.

Dish Online cannot refresh DVR through the website.

When highlighting a program in the guide there is no time run listed in the program's information,only when you press the info button do you see the time run listed.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Side By Side PIP is not fixed cannot access it by pressing the Position button.


Well crap!! I guess tuner 2 continues to be crippled for PIP and SD aspect control


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Was checking the offerings on Dish on Demand,TV Shows,my VIP622 froze then rebooted.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tulsa1 said:


> Well crap!! I guess tuner 2 continues to be crippled for PIP and SD aspect control


Tulsa 1 it's still possible to get side by side PIP here's how I get it to work:

Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.

Good Luck!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Tulsa 1 it's still possible to get side by side PIP here's how I get it to work:
> 
> Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.
> 
> Good Luck!


No amount of button pushing on the 3 suggested buttons fixes the aspect ratio issue. They need to transport that portion of the code from my 625 (where it works just fine) to the 622's code (6.31 must have been worked on by the same Elbonian (see Dilbert) coders that worked on 6.30).


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm still have the black screen with audio problem occuring with L6.31.

It occured 3 times last night.

Very frustrating


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

epokopac said:


> No amount of button pushing on the 3 suggested buttons fixes the aspect ratio issue. They need to transport that portion of the code from my 625 (where it works just fine) to the 622's code (6.31 must have been worked on by the same Elbonian (see Dilbert) coders that worked on 6.30).


I'm sorry I don't believe my post suggested this(the aspect ratio issue) what I was saying is if you want to go through the pain of juggling the 3 remote control buttons it is possible to make side by side PIP appear which it is.

In no way am I suggesting this problem is fixed nor is it fixed in software L631.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> I'm sorry I don't believe my post suggested this(the aspect ratio issue) what I was saying is if you want to go through the pain of juggling the 3 remote control buttons it is possible to make side by side PIP appear which it is.
> 
> In no way am I suggesting this problem is fixed nor is it fixed in software L631.


I definitely appreciate your suggestion for getting S-B-S to work but I also have many occasions to
watch SD on tuner 2 which can only be viewed in stretch mode since the aspect ratio selector is broken.
I am REALLY hoping this is fixed before the Christmas hoidays begin.
I'm in no mood to explain these problems to my holiday company.
I've actually started more use of the tuner integrated in my TV to avoid this issue.
Real nice having both my 722 and 622 broke at once:nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The issue is very hard to reproduce, it's very expensive to fix it and it will require so much time consume for dish coders to eliminate it ! No chance to see it fixed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tulsa1 said:


> I definitely appreciate your suggestion for getting S-B-S to work but I also have many occasions to
> watch SD on tuner 2 which can only be viewed in stretch mode since the aspect ratio selector is broken.
> I am REALLY hoping this is fixed before the Christmas hoidays begin.
> I'm in no mood to explain these problems to my holiday company.
> ...


Your welcome my intent was to try and provide a solution until the real fix is fixed.It makes sense that both the 622 and 722 have issues I guess misery likes company.

My latest testing of L631 was that I was experiencing reboots last night and I disconnected from the internet to see if that would be the difference,it did not matter if I was disconnected from the internet or not my VIP622 would reboot when I would go into Dish Cinema and select TV Shows.:nono2:

This morning it was working better it's almost like we need to wait for 48 hours after a software download because there is some improvement,yet I am still having the issue when I select TV Shows in Dish Cinema and try to exit it goes to Search then when I exit that it goes back to Dish Cinema,not TV Shows?.:nono2:


----------



## Doug in NC (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this new program also for the slow tv guide movement, that is up and down selection, and the big green box that says you lost Dish sat reception, but comes back quickly..?? I've gone through the ratio thing, and the black picture which requires a re-boot.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's something new I have never encountered on my VIP622 until now.

I have been having the wrong date being setup to record on my timers,so I have had to keep watch on my timer recordings to make sure the recording is the correct date.

Also I have been able to run out my guide to the end(it tells me my guide info is outdated)then I press update.I did that twice then I pressed no and I still was able to look at 9 days of guide.So it would seem L631 has some issues.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nobody doubt that fact.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Noticed this morning when I would press my guide button to view the guide options and then cancel to view a full picture that I would have a small picture on the right side of my TV screen,I can then press cancel again and view a full sized picture.So it would seem that someone(wishful thinking?) is working on this Side by Side PIP problem issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One of current spools:


> PID=08B4h
> DownloadID: 70KC
> Upgrading FW:
> L631:'L100'-'L630'
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Other one - 119W:


> PID=08B1h
> DownloadID: 76KC
> Upgrading FW:
> L631:'AAA1'-'EMA0','L040'-'L630','XAA1'-'XMA0','X040'-'X630'
> ...


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Not sure if this is relate to L6.31. I was restoring a program from the external drive and when I came back in the room the message said it was restored and gave me the choice to watch it now or not. I tried to choose Not watch and no amount of button poking could unfreeze the screen. At this point the 622 won't reboot and produce a screen. I unplugged it for a few hours and tried plugging it in again but nothing. Pulled and reinserted the smartcard and still nothing. I think this happened once before and the machine was ok the next day. If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. At this point the External drive is unplugged from the USB and the receiver is powered but no lights on the front. It does not respond to the remote. Holding the power key on the front panel down will light the green light and I hear the drive spin up then it shuts down and no response. Suggestions???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dump it. Or get RMA from the company.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Strange, came back in a few hours later and it was up and running and recording a show. I think the main problem may be with the flakey external hard drive I have. I have been trying to pull the programs off of it and some come off fine and others don't. I think I will just set it aside and put the new drive on.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a 622 with L6.31. DNASP: 241 DshH05 RBDD-N Bootstrap 1731

On Christmas Eve I started getting "complete signal loss" error messages. The was no snow or other obstructions on my dishes, and I was still able to watch the 61.5 orbital location (I have a DPP Twin pointed at 119/110 and a DP pointed at 61.5). It appeared that tuner 2 was not working. I switched from dual to single mode. That was the first time I discovered the PIP problem. I used to use the PIP side by side feature all the time before I had to set up a 2nd set. 

I then tried a check switch. After seeing test 1 of 1 I then saw test 1 of 38! (the receiver must think I have legacy LNB's and switches). I hit cancel to keep my old settings. The old software would only need 3 tests for a DPP switch. I thought my LNB went bad, but today everything was back to normal. I just did another test switch and got the usual 3 tests. Perhaps there was an anomaly on one of the satellites on Christmas Eve? 

Has anyone received a comment on the PIP side by side problem? While I don't used it as much as I used to, I'd like it to be there when I want to use the feature.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

rjruby said:


> I'm still have the black screen with audio problem occuring with L6.31.
> 
> It occured 3 times last night.
> 
> Very frustrating


Installed replacement 622 last Friday which downloaded L6.31 upon installation.

So far the black screen with audio problem has not occurred.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

"Has anyone received a comment on the PIP side by side problem? While I don't used it as much as I used to, I'd like it to be there when I want to use the feature."

Not fixed with 6.31 (still stretched vertically). E* is aware of the problem. Why can't they just take the Linux code from the 625 (where it's working) and put it in a 6.32 software release for the 622.


----------



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

The side by side issue is a result of corrupted firmware. The only way the problem is going to go away for you is to get the box swapped out as least that is what I was told by advance tech support. This issue is not just the side by side PIP but complete loss of aspect ratio control on one tuner FYI.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Pala66 said:


> The side by side issue is a result of corrupted firmware. The only way the problem is going to go away for you is to get the box swapped out as least that is what I was told by advance tech support. This issue is not just the side by side PIP but complete loss of aspect ratio control on one tuner FYI.


Thanks for the update! Replacing the box shouldn't be necessary (not an acceptable option OR answer for me). Isn't firmware "programmable hardware"? Retrieve the working "code" (for this issue) from 6.29 and update the firmware. Classic programming case of "fix a bug/implement something new; break something totally unrelated". I'd be canned in a hurry if I EVER implemented something LIVE without testing on a Develeopment server FIRST.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Pala66 said:


> The side by side issue is a result of corrupted firmware. The only way the problem is going to go away for you is to get the box swapped out as least that is what I was told by advance tech support. This issue is not just the side by side PIP but complete loss of aspect ratio control on one tuner FYI.


Already had my 622 swapped out once(I own it,after swap still own it with DHPP,) and still have the same side by side PIP problem,but as I posted before by juggling the PIP,Swap,and Position buttons I can get side by side PIP to appear,but it ain't easy.:bang

Have noticed changes in the way things kinda works so hopefully their working on it.:beatdeadhorse::ramblinon


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

epokopac said:


> Thanks for the update! Replacing the box shouldn't be necessary (not an acceptable option OR answer for me). Isn't firmware "programmable hardware"? Retrieve the working "code" (for this issue) from 6.29 and update the firmware. Classic programming case of "fix a bug/implement something new; break something totally unrelated". I'd be canned in a hurry if I EVER implemented something LIVE without testing on a Development server FIRST.


I called up Dish Network Advanced Tech Support told them of the side by side PIP issue,also the guide programming information issue(no run time listed in the program information on top of the guide when you highlight the program) it is listed when you press the Info button on the remote control,and only then on the 622?.The 625 has it right and also has a working side by side PIP?.Might as well complain that the 622 only has a one hour pause with 2-60 minute live buffers where the 625 has a 2 hour pause and 2-120 minute live buffers.
Also offered my services as a beta tester they said there were no openings,but they thanked me and said I was on the list,there must be alot of yes men on that team as I would not have certified it to use.:ramblinon

Of course I'm sure there are times when the beta team says nay and the company says yay.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> I called up Dish Network Advanced Tech Support told them of the side by side PIP issue,also the guide programming information issue(no run time listed in the program information on top of the guide when you highlight the program) it is listed when you press the Info button on the remote control,and only then on the 622?. ...


My wife has a 622 with L6.31 and it has absolutely none of the issues described here.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> My wife has a 622 with L6.31 and it has absolutely none of the issues described here.


I agree...none of those problems with my 622...I stay in single mode and constantly use side-by-side PIP...and no problems with guide displays or any other anomaly others describe here...my TV is connected via HDMI cable...

Gotta be an explanation from Dish that involves more than firmware...why some receivers have problems and others don't..


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Can you provide pictures? nothing proves it more than pictures.


I've been coming here for some 6+ years and never had anyone challenge my truthfulness... and I'm not going to start with some idiot posting such a challenge.

The issues discussed here are not present on my wife's 622 nor, I suspect, on many, many other units or else this thread would be one of the most active ones on the forum. Also, if indeed it affected everyone, do you honestly think Dish would be blowing you off?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I've been coming here for some 6+ years and never had anyone challenge my truthfulness... and I'm not going to start with some idiot posting such a challenge.
> 
> The issues discussed here are not present on my wife's 622 nor, I suspect, on many, many other units or else this thread would be one of the most active ones on the forum. Also, if indeed it affected everyone, do you honestly think Dish would be blowing you off?


Dish Network is not "blowing me off" they have stated there IS a problem in the software L631.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Dish Network is not "blowing me off" they have stated there IS a problem in the software L631.


I'll second the motion of it being a software problem (it worked prior to 6.30). I also believe others that do NOT have the issues.

This could be an issue for 622's that have just the right combination of non-default settings (what a nightmare to try and debug! :eek2. I have seen this at work when 1 PC out of the 20 in a department is the only one having issues with an application. In virtually every case, it has been some third-party toolbar that somebody downloaded. Since it wasn't needed for work, we had them remove it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> ...they have stated there IS a problem in the software L631.


Just not *everyone's* software, _if you can believe that._ lol


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Another issue I am having is when I try to go to my local channels and press the numbers on my remote control(2 numbers for my locals) it always goes to the local HD channel,not the SD channel that I have selected in my Favorites List( I subscribe to SD AT250).

Dish Network must have had something going on last night,everytime I tried to go into Dish Cinema it would lockup and reboot,I must have rebooted it 6 times or more,then this morning I was able to access Dish Cinema no problems.

Also have noticed Dish Home is squeezed in on the sides of the picture,also when I press the position button the picture squeezes in on the sides of the picture(it didn't do it before).So it would seem Dish Network is working on the aspect ratio problem.
Keep Going Dish Network we appreciate you trying to fix the problem.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> I believe you have already said that,good for you,bad for us.


Bully for you. You believed *that.*

Incredible.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

epokopac said:


> I'll second the motion of it being a software problem (it worked prior to 6.30). I also believe others that do NOT have the issues.
> 
> This could be an issue for 622's that have just the right combination of non-default settings (what a nightmare to try and debug! :eek2. I have seen this at work when 1 PC out of the 20 in a department is the only one having issues with an application. In virtually every case, it has been some third-party toolbar that somebody downloaded. Since it wasn't needed for work, we had them remove it.


We must have similar jobs . Toolbars cause more problem with departmental apps, the problem is they get loaded whenever Java has an update unless you uncheck the "download the {name here} toolbar" 

However this does not explain the 6.31 dilemma. Unlike PC's E* receivers cannot download third-party software. The only difference between 622's (or any other E* IRD models) is the smart card firmware "DNASP" versions. Those without issues with 6.31 should share their DNASP (as I did in my post above). I'm willing to bet those with the PIP problem have the same DNASP and those who have no problems have a different DNASP than those with the problem.

BTW: Does anybody have a list of all the possible DNASP versiohe 622?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Michael P said:


> ... Those without issues with 6.31 should share their DNASP (as I did in my post above). ...


As I said, my wife's 622 with L 6.31 has none of the problems described in this thread.

I do not know what DNASP is, but from her Info screen: DNASP241 DshH05

I hope Jhon69 doesn't require proof. lol


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Another issue I am having is when I try to go to my local channels and press the numbers on my remote control(2 numbers for my locals) it always goes to the local HD channel,not the SD channel that I have selected in my Favorites List( I subscribe to SD AT250).
> 
> Dish Network must have had something going on last night,everytime I tried to go into Dish Cinema it would lockup and reboot,I must have rebooted it 6 times or more,then this morning I was able to access Dish Cinema no problems.
> 
> ...


The locals will always come in HD whenever possible, even if you did not take advantage of the "free for all" offer. This is also true for premiums and RSN's. Before I got Free For All all the above classifications came in in HD on my 622.

There was a setting in the menu for HD or SD preferences regarding mapped-down channels you get when you enter a channel number. I just tried to find it now but it's not there anymore. I had it set to HD even though I have only SD TV's because the SD versions of HD channels are cropped. At least with HD versions I am in control of weather I get letterbox or cropped. I got "Free for All" because in general HD versions look better on my SD set (especially sports, SD versions of fast moving scenes tend to suffer from compression artifacts).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael P said:


> We must have similar jobs . Toolbars cause more problem with departmental apps, the problem is they get loaded whenever Java has an update unless you uncheck the "download the {name here} toolbar"
> 
> However this does not explain the 6.31 dilemma. Unlike PC's E* receivers cannot download third-party software. The only difference between 622's (or any other E* IRD models) is the smart card firmware "DNASP" versions. Those without issues with 6.31 should share their DNASP (as I did in my post above). I'm willing to bet those with the PIP problem have the same DNASP and those who have no problems have a different DNASP than those with the problem.
> 
> BTW: Does anybody have a list of all the possible DNASP versiohe 622?


Smart cards are independent from models and FW of those models - all of them are at DNASP 241 DshH05 level now.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I, like Mrs. SaltiDawg, have seen none of the issues described here on my 622.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Michael P said:


> The locals will always come in HD whenever possible, even if you did not take advantage of the "free for all" offer. This is also true for premiums and RSN's. Before I got Free For All all the above classifications came in in HD on my 622.
> 
> There was a setting in the menu for HD or SD preferences regarding mapped-down channels you get when you enter a channel number. I just tried to find it now but it's not there anymore. I had it set to HD even though I have only SD TV's because the SD versions of HD channels are cropped. At least with HD versions I am in control of weather I get letterbox or cropped. I got "Free for All" because in general HD versions look better on my SD set (especially sports, SD versions of fast moving scenes tend to suffer from compression artifacts).


That setting should be under Local Channels,Chan Display.It is with my VIP622.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> That setting should be under Local Channels,Chan Display.It is with my VIP622.


No it isn't.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Can you provide pictures? nothing proves it more than pictures.


I have two VIP622s and both have 631. Neither one has the problems you are describing that I can tell. I haven't seen the pictures of your problem so am not sure exactly what I should be looking for. If you did post pictures, I must have missed them.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Grandude said:


> I have two VIP622s and both have 631. Neither one has the problems you are describing that I can tell. I haven't seen the pictures of your problem so am not sure exactly what I should be looking for. If you did post pictures, I must have missed them.


Here is the thread where the side by side PIP issue started with the VIP622.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184663


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I've never used the PIP functionality so I don't know if it's working on my 622. The guide information doesn't include the running time of a program in the summary. I don't recall if it ever did, though.

I am, however, still having a problem with the sound on my 622. Around the time of the previous update, I first noticed that the volume when playing back a recording is much lower than when watching "live" TV. 

Since then I've started thinking that there's a more general problem with the sound. It's sounds flat - without the normal dynamic range. 

Plus, watching channels "live" the volume level varies between channels. One of the reasons I chose satellite over cable is that the volume levels were consistent across cable channels.

I feed all my sources through the TV so they use the same input on my stereo receiver. The problem only happens with the DVR as the source. 

I wonder if they have added some of the code for the SRS "TruVolume" volume levelling that they've promised and it's causing the problems.

-- Roger


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

The side-by-side issues started with 6.30 and have not been corrected as of 6.31. Today (Jan 1) is a day that I use PIP extensively and it will be a little less enjoyable. If it is a corrupt firmware issue as has been postulated, I will live with this until (if/when) the box dies. Switching the box out is not an option. Too many things customized and I'm not really wanting to re-setup a box because of mistakes made by Dish engineers. BTW, my mom's 622 is still performing perfectly. None of these issues are present and have never been present on her box. She had 6.30 the same day as I and she is now on 6.31. So, there is some sort of hardware differences between boxes or her firmware was the "lucky" version. There are larger issues in life to deal with that screwed up aspect ratio on a DVR box. Maybe they will get it fixed sooner or later. Thanks to those of you who tried to troubleshoot the different boxes.

Patiently awaiting 6.32 to see if they figured it out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_there is some sort of hardware differences between boxes_ - definitely it is, that's why those boxes has BuildConfig ID (bTW, compare your and your mom's 622 for that); it is happen all the time for mass production devices, by many reasons: sometimes end of life some components, sometimes run out of supplies and a designers must replace those component(s) from one manuf to another after extensive qualification ... it would be long story to expalin, if you did/do works in the business.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

P Smith said:


> _there is some sort of hardware differences between boxes_ - definitely it is, that's why those boxes has BuildConfig ID (bTW, compare your and your mom's 622 for that); it is happen all the time for mass production devices, by many reasons: sometimes end of life some components, sometimes run out of supplies and a designers must replace those component(s) from one manuf to another after extensive qualification ... it would be long story to expalin, if you did/do works in the business.


I wonder if the BuildConfig ID can be determined by the firmware scripting language. If so, it should be a simple matter to construct an appropriate CASE statement (or something similar) and deal with the PIP issue based on the result from the query against the hardware. In my job, I see PERL scripts that do something similar all the time (If HP-UX, do this; IF Linux, do this; ...).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

All the IDs, include your receiver CAID, what channel and when you watched and how long you did and much more (find an example of it by "stbheath" keyword) sending each week to dish servers ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Michael P said:


> We must have similar jobs . Toolbars cause more problem with departmental apps, the problem is they get loaded whenever Java has an update unless you uncheck the "download the {name here} toolbar"
> 
> However this does not explain the 6.31 dilemma. Unlike PC's E* receivers cannot download third-party software. The only difference between 622's (or any other E* IRD models) is the smart card firmware "DNASP" versions. Those without issues with 6.31 should share their DNASP (as I did in my post above). I'm willing to bet those with the PIP problem have the same DNASP and those who have no problems have a different DNASP than those with the problem.
> 
> BTW: Does anybody have a list of all the possible DNASP versiohe 622?





P Smith said:


> Smart cards are independent from models and FW of those models - all of them are at DNASP 241 DshH05 level now.


That's correct on my VIP622.Mine is: DNASP:241 Dsh H05
Hardware ID:RBED-N
Bootstrap:1731


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a 722 and a 622 that are still experiencing the ratio problem on tuner 2.
Very annoying and getting very old.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tulsa1 said:


> I have a 722 and a 622 that are still experiencing the ratio problem on tuner 2.
> Very annoying and getting very old.


Well Tulsa 1 I know it's not much consolation,but Dish Network installed a VIP722k in my in-laws house yesterday and it does the same thing as yours and mine and everyone elses who can't get side by side PIP when they press the Position Button once with the remote control or press the PIP remote control button 3 times.:nono2::bang


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Can you provide pictures? nothing proves it more than pictures.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2668841#post2668841


That's an easy request and probably worth sharing.
I'm at work right now but I'll take a photo of this annoying problem this evening and post it.
After all, a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> ... I apologize if you misunderstood my post,or for posting it wrong. ...


I am not seeking an apology.

You call saying if I misunderstood your rude post is an apology? lol Classy.

I'll not waste your time nor other readers' time on the subject and to them I do apologize for wasting their time.


----------

